# A woman who ate McDonald's everyday & lost weight



## goyo (2004 November 24)

http://www.seacoastonline.com/news/0509200...inion/15224.htm

:rohog


----------



## Ditta (2004 November 24)

Hat ugy konnyu ha valakinek egy honapon keresztul gyomorrontasa van :rohog :rohog :meghajolo :rohog


----------



## legalien (2007 December 5)

mc yummy!!!!


----------



## j_adam (2007 December 11)

Nem lehet mas csak fantazia.


----------



## sunyi85 (2007 December 11)

A Super size me című film is a mc-s illetve gyors éttermekről szól, ha tehetetikek, nézzétek meg!


----------



## BSzajnik (2010 Augusztus 17)

Yeah... whatever! Ask her is she healthy as well!?


----------



## BSzajnik (2010 Augusztus 17)

More than likely got a lot of money for it.


----------



## gigi63 (2010 Október 29)

As I see most of us has the same opinion about this topic. It is not really beliable. It cannot be too healthy diet.


----------



## juharlevél1234 (2010 Október 29)

sunyi85 írta:


> A Super size me című film is a mc-s illetve gyors éttermekről szól, ha tehetetikek, nézzétek meg!


 
I have this film and saw it several times, but I have lunch at MEKI every month. :wink:


----------



## appaloosa (2010 Október 29)

I find this unbelievable also.


----------



## slige (2010 November 5)

it has to be a big fat lie, or her health must be terrible.


----------



## wolverine5 (2010 November 30)

I think I like the twinky diet better.


----------



## kinggil (2011 Január 2)




----------



## dungdung23 (2011 Január 5)

hihetetlen


----------



## csipcsip (2011 Március 4)

Its fake.


----------



## Vagadero (2011 Március 10)

Sponsored by McDonald's? 

Azt hiszem érdemes megnézni a Supersize me címü filmet.
http://www.port.hu/pls/fi/films.film_page?i_film_id=64359
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0390521/
http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Size_Me
http://www.fn.hu/tech/20070126/supersize_me_kutatoi/


----------



## lisasmom (2011 Március 10)

Disgusting. I wouldn't even eat their salads...


----------



## beljas (2011 Március 14)

there`s always an exception to confirm the rule


----------



## Arnyek2011 (2011 Május 7)

I will try,


----------



## juozasu (2013 Március 14)

Not only eating controls weight, there is something like exercises and so on.


----------



## M. Dénes (2013 Március 14)

Vagadero írta:


> Sponsored by McDonald's?
> 
> Azt hiszem érdemes megnézni a Supersize me címü filmet.
> http://www.port.hu/pls/fi/films.film_page?i_film_id=64359
> ...



Sure.
I saw this film and I like it. .... But I don't like the fastfood. They're very unhealtly.


----------



## Muciparipa (2013 Október 7)

Is it Armageddon Now? (as in Good Omens)


----------



## bibibabo (2014 Augusztus 5)

Is it worth wathing?


----------



## darkquail (2017 Január 14)

Maybe she simply has a very quick metabolism


----------



## Pozsonyi Krisztina (2020 Június 18)

It seems fake to me


----------

